# Gobble! Gobble!



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

To all you turkey hunters out there; here is my first turkey of 2012. After spending this past weekend in WV riding ATV's on the Hatfield and McCoy trails with a bunch of guys without any accidents. I got home on Sunday and while pressure washing my ATV on the trailer, I had a floor board to break that I didn't know was bad. Long story short; my leg went through while the rest of my body fell backwards off the side of the trailer; almost breaking my leg. So, after being laid up all week, I finally hobbled into the woods Thursday afternoon and was blessed to bag my first turkey of the season with my Knight TK-2000 Muzzle-loader shotgun. 21Lbs and a 10 inch beard.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

nice bro, glad you're better too


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice Gobbler, Congrats


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

nice bird... where was that picture taken?... looks like my buds place in northern PA...


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Picture was taken behind my house in Alleghany County


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

not far away, my buds place is in Clearfield cty...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## pa-fisherman (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice turkey. Mine had 11inch beard inch spurs an weighed 24 pounds


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice bird pa, fisherman


----------

